# Well There are new babies here!!!



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Remember seeing pictures of my little girl Hydie. Well she has just delivered three adorable little babies last night. Two boys and one girl. I am starting a day to day thing with the babies. I am going to take many pictures each day but always at least one beside or on top of my cell phone. Which is a tiny phone. Following are the cell phone pictures and some extras that I have. I also have the delivery video of the first baby. If anyone would like to see it contact me on AIM. I am not going to post it because Im sure there are some people that don't want to see that. Anyways it was a successful birth for all three. I have named the two boys, but couldn't and still can't figure out a name for our little girl. Anyways here are the pictures I hope you all enjoy. I will attach their names as well!!!!

*Jace*










*Bear*










*Our Little Girl*










Those are the cell pictures here are the rest


























Maybe you guys can figure out what to name my little girl???
hope you all enjoy the pics. Thank you for taking interest and looking at the new babies in our house.. After these had arrived that makes 6 cats in our household. My kids have gone nuttly excited over this many cats..

Kristy


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

what cute little kittens :love2


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

What colour is Bear? Its hard to tell from that pic. They are so cute! I've just called a little tortie girl I am fostering 'Bridget', who is the Celtic Goddess of Fire (and she's a typical fiery redhead!)

Ems


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

They are soooo cute  .


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW 
They are so adorable  
are you planning on keeping them all :?:


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Adorable kittens! Itty bitty little angels! Mommy looks terrific too! Well since I love picking out names for cats, I'll help you out on that one, lol!

Maggie
Dakota
Sophie
Kendra
Lily
Sasha
June (for the month she was born in and it's a cute name)
Chelsea (Chels for short)
Felicia/Felicity

Well if you need more names, if none of these fit her, let me know and I'll give you a larger list. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Wow, they are adorable! Congrats on the new babies  *


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats to the new mommy! Those are adorable little babies.


----------



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

Your little girl is JUST like my 2 day kitten,im wondering if its going to be a tabbie? 

They are beautiful and so big compared to my little Bono,are they big kittys or is it Bono is just diddy? mine is a tiny cat and she had 4 so probably why they were small,beautiful kittys


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Well, Bear is black with a little bit of white, hes got a little white face too, I named him Bear because he looks like a little black bear, and also he whines alot when you touch/pick him up. The little girl is now named Chelsea, my husband named her that when you said that name because it reminded him of his old mother cat he had Chelsea, except she was a Himalayan.. Chelsea I think is going to be a tortie, she just seems to be that kind of cat. Here are a few more pics!! Enjoy

*Bear*










*Jace*







[/b]


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're so tiny and cute. I like the picture of the one in your hand, it shows how small they really are :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are adorable, and Hydie looks beautiful. I wish you had more pics, here I thought both Bear and Chelsea were classic tabbies with white. I guess I couldn't see them well enough.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're adorable! I love newborns! :luv


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG they are beautiful little babies! and Hydie looks like a very proud momma.

I have alot of ideas for names...

I think maybe some names for the little girl could be...

(Since she's tiny)
Bonsai
Chibi
Elf
Mini
Peanut
Pixie
Squirt
Tinkerbell

(Maybe cartoon character names?)
Annie
Ariel
Bambi
Thumper
Belle
Daisy
Duchess
Jasmine
Meeko
Olive
Pebbles

(Drinks..I don't know if you're 21 or not but there are some non-alcohol ones)
Amaretto 
Baccardi
Bourbon
Brandy
Champers
Corona
Expresso
Heineken
Java
Mai Tai
Martini
Sprite
Spritzer
Tonic
Zima

(Fashion Brands..)
Chanel
Chloe
Cleo
Coco
Elle
Paris

(Historical Figures(?))
Athena
Cheyenne
Evita
Genevere
Josephine
Scarlet
Tara

(Movies & Tv)
Audrey
Ava
Emmy
Gidget
Heidi
Madison
Monroe
Samantha
Tara
Xena

(Places)
Africa
Arizona
Bali
Brazil
Brie
Cairo
Carmel
Chelsea
Cuba
Dakota
Dixie
Dublin
Irish
Kenya
Malibu
Maui
Montana
Nevada
Reno
Sahara
Salem
Shasta
Sydney
Tuscany
Zaire

That's it lol...I could find more ideas but I think that's alot to go through lol. I hope it helped


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Well, my husband decided to name her Chelsea and he is all about picking middle names too so her middle name is Squirt. I think it is cute. he went through all those names you posted and he chose for Jace its Jace Dakota, and for Bear we named his middle name Tommy, because my cat when I was growing up is named Tommy, and Bear looks a bit like him and a bit like our other cat Bear. So thats why we named him that. THANK YOU FOR ALL THE NAMES..ahhhhhhhh I use a program called Ventrilo to talk to my best friend when I was growing up.. he moved to Orlando from ontario Canada, so we talk over microphones. and caps lock is my key to chat. Sorry about the caps!!!!!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

aww yaya!

cute names...cats with middle names...I've never heard of it but maybe it's a new movement? lol wooo


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

I think when I was a little girl, I grew up with two brothers.. so my parents would say what should we name the cats and dogs.. so we got a cat and no one could cooperate and name it the same thing.. so she said fine we will give it three names.. so our cats had a first name and two middle names.. no one fought because my mom always said the girl gets her name first, for the first cat.. then the first boy in the family for the second cat and the third child in the family gets the third cats names.. so at one point we had three cats.. now my parents have about 30 cats, because my mom just had a professional 10,000$ kennel built.. every cat is registered and microchipped.. she has now started her very own foster home for animals.. They have 12 dogs at the moment..

Kristy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You must be really pleased! That's wonderful. You come from a family of animal lovers.


----------



## kagesmommy (May 20, 2005)

Well I have updates on my babies. Here are my three beautiful and playful little kit kits.. I was in the middle of taking pictures and the batteries died so I do have more of Bear then any of the others.  

*Bear*

























*Jace*









*Chelsea*









*Jace and Chelsea(catnapping)*









Enjoy the photos and I will get new batteries tomorrow and finish the picture posting![/b]


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are absolutely precious! :luv


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

There sooooooooooooo adorable


----------

